# Question about tren night sweats



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

I wanted to know why do I get tren night sweats on some nights when I sleep and not on others?

And what is the actual cause in the body which causes the night sweats from the tren? Whats happening inside lol?

Addition info : Taking tren E 400mg a week split 200mg Sunday and 200mg Wednesday. (along with 400mg testE per 200mg trenE if that matter too)


----------



## retribution83 (Apr 26, 2011)

think its because of the androgens in your brain mate that keep ya ticking over a few degrees higher than usual, insomnia and night sweats are horrible, Im like a walking time bomb on tren as it is but when those sleepless nights kick in people gotta get the hell out my way haha

how are you finding your cycle?

you got any sleep aids?

best thing to do is get a big fan for your bedroom and sleep on a towel that way you can wip it off through night and dont havta lye in a pool of sweat


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

is it worth the sides? really considering the cycle, have u noticed any other sides yet?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Been reading about the tren sweats round the net few different answers coming about one even says avoid carbs before bed to stop the sweats! Hmm! Not true that as i dont eat carbs before bed anyway! Gains are top notch!!! Sides only minor back acne! But I'm scrubbing them mofos off hard in the shower with a back brush now 

I don't mind the sweats that much to be honest not too major, but some nights i don't get them at all! That's y I'm wondering y some nights but not others!

Tren sides = overrated

Tren gains = underrated


----------



## retribution83 (Apr 26, 2011)

glad your enjoying it man, tren aint king of steroids for no reason :thumb:


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Only one thing I'd say tho! That is Fuk getting into a relationship while on cycle! I feel like it just messes

Me up! One time I'm a cold mofo on the girls playing mean Then a few hours later I turn into a soppy mofo telling them i just want to lye next to them and stare Into their eyes! Lol they love it but I feel like a hormonal pregnant woman with these swinging feelings lol


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

^^ increase adex lol??

Taking 0.5 eod now!

Also any1 think it's better taking the adex at night? It's usually at night I turn soppy lol and usually it's overnight u devolp spots! I know Half life is a long 48hrs but I'm sure it peaks it's potency an hour or two after digestion! And I swear estro is higher at night for everyone right?


----------



## retribution83 (Apr 26, 2011)

oh dam straight you should never make any important or life changing decisions while on lol

i just get either angry or soppy, (and horny) my las always knows when im on the tren, she loves it and hates it haha

iv always took my adex in the morn cos thats just when i take my vits an sups ect

estro should be well under control mate 0.5 eod is optimum, you taking anything else other than test, tren and adex?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

No mate just the them 3!

Kicked off with dbol pro chem at beggining of cycle but it honestly done naff all for me no strength or weight increase!

Yer man these mood swings with girls are a b1tch!! Lol


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

I was taking 0.25 adex eod but changed that to 0.5 eod about 5 days ago so I'll Give it time lol

Hopefully I don't end up marrying no girl till then lol


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

have u noticed much fat loss yet?


----------



## retribution83 (Apr 26, 2011)

maybe could be that then, just stick it out, emotional sides are quite common with tren.

just dont watch no sad films when ya wid ya mates haha


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

I found sides on tren enth to be a lot worse than they where on tren ace.

Ran 700mg week tren ace last cycle, gained incredibly with little to no sides.

Worst side i got from it was a few sleepless nights throughout the 8 week cycle.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

rippedgreg said:


> is it worth the sides? really considering the cycle, have u noticed any other sides yet?


The sides can be harsh, paranoia was the worst for me especially after my workouts cause I was done lifting but still had jack3d coursing through my blood and it added to the paranoia and I felt like a crackhead.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Never had a problem with tren except insomnia and occasional night sweats, both we're worse on e than a.

Certainly never had any problems with paranoia or aggression.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

From what I believe it's due to your metabolism speeding right up to overdrive at night which causes it . Also ive gone from having a protein shake right before bed to having one 2 hours before and the sweats have stopped give it a try mate don't have ewt right before you sleep and you don't sweat


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

On 800mg tren atm, night is a bit more disturbed sleep than normal but nothing crazy. DNP is much more serious in terms of heat...no mood issues though hydration is definitely important.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

rippedgreg said:


> have u noticed much fat loss yet?


Yer most defiantly! Mostly round the midsection, I've developed that vshape on my lower abs towards the groin which has devpelpoed from this cycle along with veins on my very lower abs towards down my waist towards the legs it's crazy vascularity! Strength is top notch 20kg added on bench now hitting 160kg for 6 reps where before was 140kg 7-8 reps. New veins on the inner bicep developed and one or two on the side of the right shoulder! It's always an amazing feeling when you a see a new vein pronounced!

Diet is strict tho! No carbs after workout! Only on wake up and pre workout all other meals are various meat/fish + salad, sometimes i even go sleep feeling hungry for carbs but just avoid it. Just think to myself I've had enough protein and I'm anabolic right now, I won't lose muscle it will be fat! Lol whatever gets u through tho hey.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> From what I believe it's due to your metabolism speeding right up to overdrive at night which causes it . Also ive gone from having a protein shake right before bed to having one 2 hours before and the sweats have stopped give it a try mate don't have ewt right before you sleep and you don't sweat


Could be that I eat later some nights right before bed and other night an hour or two before bed which may be the reason I get the sweats some nights but not others! I'll keep an eye on it!

So you saying only tren out of all AAS causes your metabolism to go to overdrive at night thus tren night sweats?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Well from what I read a while ago on tren but I'm not aware of other compounds that do that same effect so I wouldn't know if there are any others mate but I wouldn't say so .


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> Well from what I read a while ago on tren but I'm not aware of other compounds that do that same effect so I wouldn't know if there are any others mate but I wouldn't say so .


Hmmm Interesting! If metabolism goes overdrive with tren at night I might aswell make the most of it and add in a 100g cassein shake right before bed! Fuk the sweats add the muscle lol!!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Lmfao just do the casein a couple of hours before and take some Amino's when you wake up for a **** at night lol


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Haha the maddest thing is I did think about the Aminos by my bed to take wen I wake in the middle of the night for a slash! U gotta do your own experiments now ain't ya  after all it is a night when you grow!


----------

